
Children told lies by parents subsequently lie more as adults - EndXA
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-10/ntu-ctl100219.php
======
andrewla
I haven't read the underlying study, which might redeem it a bit. But this
article makes it look like trash.

It starts off __BAD__:

> The research team asked 379 Singaporean young adults whether their parents
> lied to them when they were children, how much they lie to their parents
> now, and how well they adjust to adulthood challenges.

It gets __MUCH WORSE__:

> 379 Singaporean young adults completed four online questionnaires.

(I actually came here to make a wisecrack about religion, but didn't have the
stomach for it after reading the article)

~~~
ksaj
Don't forget: Santa, the Tooth Fairy, Easter Bunny, your face will stick that
way, you'll grow hair on your palms and go blind, we sent the dog on an out-
of-town vacation, God will punish you for being just that one way he made you,
and whatever many other ways parents lie to their children - sometimes just
for amusement, and other times for weird inexplicable reasons that really
benefit nobody.

Is it any wonder children raised in constant lies might tend to repeat them
and present a few doozies of their own?

